# Halloween costumes



## standing (Aug 6, 2010)

What halloween costumes you will wear this Halloween?
The costumes should lmatch the feeling.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm a plus-size short person and I just can't find a costume that I'm happy with. Ooh - maybe I can be a pumpkin with an evil grin!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Its hard to find good costumes they are always to short and revealing for my taste. You have to either make one or spend the big bucks for the theatrical made costumes.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

This will be mine:










That's not me. I'm just saying that will be mine.


----------



## toddbigeasy (Sep 12, 2008)

I want to try some vampire teeth from hot topic this year, and find some gothic clothing somewhere. do yall have any ideas?


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Believe it or not, I'm going as a Chia Pet this year. Never could get any to grow, so this is my revenge!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am plus-size but I am planning to be Bride of Frankenstien. Bit updated and none of that old traditions kind. I am really looking forward doing it. Heck! I cant wait to buy me this new wig I have been eyeballing.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

toddbigeasy said:


> I want to try some vampire teeth from hot topic this year, and find some gothic clothing somewhere. do yall have any ideas?


You can get your gothic clothes from Hot Topic as well. By the Way, Look into the Hot Topic while you are shopping. There are allllll kinds of ideas you can be for Halloween!


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd be perfect as that girl from Hairspray - maybe I can make her a zombie or something. Instead of Tracy Turnblad, I'd be Tracy TurnedBad! But I'm not sure if anyone would know who I was trying to be.


----------



## getscary (Sep 15, 2005)

I wonder if we'll see many Michael Jackson costumes? or has the novelty worn off?


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Jen1984 said:


> I'm a plus-size short person and I just can't find a costume that I'm happy with. Ooh - maybe I can be a pumpkin with an evil grin!


 It may not be gender correct but as an ample size shorty myself "The Hunchback" has always been a great back-up plan for me. Easy to do as well. Cloth tunic, tights, goofy teeth, Keebler Elf shoes. My sister did a costume for her ex where she used a bald cap stuffed with batting as the hump poking out the back of the tunic.

Marc V.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Since my party theme this year is "Haunted Luau" I'm going to be a zombie hula dancer.


----------



## Cemetarie77 (Sep 8, 2009)

probably either something from Pirates of the Caribbean or a costume called "Lady Gruesome" that I fell in love with on halloweenexpress.com


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

ravenworks69 said:


> It may not be gender correct but as an ample size shorty myself "The Hunchback" has always been a great back-up plan for me. Easy to do as well. Cloth tunic, tights, goofy teeth, Keebler Elf shoes. My sister did a costume for her ex where she used a bald cap stuffed with batting as the hump poking out the back of the tunic.
> 
> Marc V.


Well that's an idea, Ravenworks - I think I'm halfway there already - all I need is the funky outfit! Ooh - if I can find someone to be the hunchback, I could be Mrs. Hunchback...


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

I usually go as a grim reaper, just because it is usually hard for me to come up with something that suits me very well and can cover me up. Really tall, heavy set, broad shoulders... Wait, I got it... Pilsbury Dough Boy!!! Nah, just thinking it put on like 10 pounds.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

*Help has arrived*



Jen1984 said:


> I'm a plus-size short person and I just can't find a costume that I'm happy with. Ooh - maybe I can be a pumpkin with an evil grin!


Don't worry help has arrived here is a site with incredible costumes, I don't mean the cheap ones you find in a typical Halloween store, and what’s even better they are reasonably priced, and they have all sizes and I do mean all sizes. Hope you find something Jen 
http://stores.ebay.com/cloakcompany


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

In the graveyard, I'll probably spend part of the time in a black robe and faceless cowl like always, looking after the restless spirits, etc. Maybe spend a little time in the ghillie suit getting some scares.

When visiting other haunts I'll probably go as The Reverend Chuck. Amazing how nice people are to you in that mode of dress.


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

How 'bout a gypsy fortune teller? You can have tons of fun telling fortunes, and other people enjoy it (except some who might think you're, you know, evil--but that can be fun too.)

You can gaze into the crystal ball, or read palms, or 'trow d' bones, etc. Tarot cards take some learnin', but they always make a good show.

You can go serious and scary with it or go for laughs. Either can be a winner.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

I am kind of stuck. Normally my Girlfriend picks out our costumes because we *HAVE* to be a couple at every party. But this year her and her gay friend Rob are both going to be Lady Gaga. I have to tell you that I laughed for a solid hour when they presented me with their planned costume. 

So for right now I am not really sure what I want to be. This one time I had too much to drink while cruising around E-bay and bought all this Knight stuff *(AWESOME IDEA AT THE TIME!)* A helmet, a couple swords .. maybe I will be a knight. At least I'd get more use out of it than just me and my buddies putting it on and taking turns punching each other in the head. *(Again. Having too much to drink at a BBQ)*

I've been scanning these boards though, and you guys have some great ideas .. maybe I'll steal one of them.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I usually go as a "wise woman of the forest" with - hooded cloak with lots of found objects, twigs, and bones attached. For this year I found a different, more goth-y and above all else WARMER hooded robe to wear that should go nicely with my Seven Deadly Sins theme. I'll probably toss on my fabulous Cthulhu mask that I love but never seem to be able to work into my display. Simple and effective for this plus-sized, pasty, misshapen body!


----------



## Saffyre (Oct 4, 2009)

Jen1984 said:


> I'd be perfect as that girl from Hairspray - maybe I can make her a zombie or something. Instead of Tracy Turnblad, I'd be Tracy TurnedBad! But I'm not sure if anyone would know who I was trying to be.


I think this is an awesome idea! As long as you had the right wig or could do your hair in that flip style with bow most people would know who you were. Even if they didn't, a 60's zombie girl would be pretty cool.


----------



## LeeAnn (Oct 11, 2008)

Since we are having our first party at home and I always try to be a perfect hostess I'm gonna be a cross between a witch and a 50's housewife. I'm thinking a creepy June Cleaver type. I have everything I need already and I can focus more on the party and not my costume.


----------



## jll (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm going as a black widow! got my costume last year around november, long lives post halloween sales


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

anyone have any homemade ideas for a school teacher that isn't wanted to dress up? the principal has no problems with me dressing up, but a few of the other teachers are being butts. last year i went as spaghetti, and i found out through the forum that there is a spaghetti monster with it's own religion, so i may make my spaghetti into a monster. there are three of us in our room that if i came up with an idea for the three of us they'd go along with it. but my first thing is to worry about me, lol, yes i'm an only child. so i'm trying to think of something funny or clever. none of the teachers caught on that i was spaghetti but the kids picked it up, and that's what i do it for anyway is the kids. they need something and someone that isn't so stiff.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank-you Arlita for the link! And thank-you Charles_F for the idea and I'll be staying away from graveyards on Halloween night! And thank-you Saffyre for the support!! 

This forum is so great!


----------

